# [Backups]eleccion del metodo

## upszot

hola gente basicamente es eso... necesito elegir un metodo para realizar backups...

*que voy a backupear... archivos de configuracion, perfiles de usuarios, y algun directorio mas...

Actualmente cuando actualizo mi sistema con emerge, y hay una nueva versión de un archivo de configuración uso dispath para actualizarlo (en lugar de etc-update)...el mismo esta configurado con (dev-vcs/rcs) para hacer resguardo del anterior... (ejemplo de conf http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dispatch-conf )

El tema es que cuando dichos archivos los modifico a mano, no me queda guardado el respaldo como en el caso anterior....

y por otor lado, si la modificacion es en un archivo que esta fuera de los usuales... (/etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal ) por dar un ejemplo, a no ser que haga una copia a mano antes no tengo un resguardo...

 :Idea:   La idea es tener algun metodo para que cuando se vaya a realizar una modificacion en alguno de estos archivos (o listado de archivos q se indique) se realice automaticamente un backup de la version anterior...

 :Arrow:  Para ello, me preguntaba si podia hacer uso de RCS (ya que lo tengo instalado)...

 :Arrow:  o tendre que generar mi propio scripts con alias para cuando haga un 

```
vi /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal
```

 antes realice la copia de seguridad...

 :Arrow:  o si ya existe algun script / programa que realice estas tareas por mi...

Espero que se entienda...

Saludos

----------

## lexming

Si solo te interesa el backup para la edición de archivos de configuración creo que es mucho más fácil simplemente editar tales archivos desde dispatch-conf. En vez de sustituir los confs viejos por los nuevos indiscriminadamente puedes editarlos desde el mismo dispatch-conf para mantener los parámetros que te interesen.

----------

## upszot

 *lexming wrote:*   

> Si solo te interesa el backup para la edición de archivos de configuración creo que es mucho más fácil simplemente editar tales archivos desde dispatch-conf. En vez de sustituir los confs viejos por los nuevos indiscriminadamente puedes editarlos desde el mismo dispatch-conf para mantener los parámetros que te interesen.

 ... si esta claro que cuando es una modificación... que se origina de una actualización, es mas cómodo hacer la edición con dispath.... 

Pero a lo que yo me refiero es... a por ejemplo... quiero editar el /etc/smb.conf pq voy a agregar usuarios o recursos compartidos... eso no se origina por una actualización de samba, sino simplemente por una modificación de la configuración por parte del administrador...

 Es en estos casos en los cuales me gustaría que el backup se realice de forma automática.

alguna idea de como hacer eso?

PD:Apropocito... feliz sysadmin day =)

----------

## Theasker

Si sólo quieres hacer backup de eso es poco tamaño.

Yo hago un backup diario de /etc/ y /usr/src/linux/.config comprimido y mandado automáticamente a una cuenta de gmail abierta exclusivamente para este backup. 

Hace años que hago la copia automática y ni me entero. De vez en cuando borro algo en la cuenta para que no se llene y arreglado. Para /etc/ es lo más práctico, y tengo el backup en el ordenador y en gmail, además el script es muy sencillo, si te interesa lo pongo aquí y arreglado.

Saludos

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola Theasker!

Pues a mi sí que me interesaría ver ese script.

Gracias!

----------

## Theasker

[Mini-HowTo] Backup contra cuenta de gmail

Lo primero y clave para este tipo de copia de seguridad es el instalar un pequeño pero fantástico programa que está en la rama inestable a día de hoy, por lo que modificamos el archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
echo "net-mail/sendEmail     ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -va sendEmail
```

luego y suponiendo que tienes suficientemente claro los fichero y directorios de los que quieres hacer la copia de seguridad, creas un fichero con sus rutas, en mi caso PathBackup.txt, que para mis necesidades tiene este contenido:

```

/etc/

/usr/src/linux/.config
```

Por fin el script 

```

#!/bin/sh

#Script para creación de backup

echo Creacion del archivo tar.gz

FECHA=$(date +%F)

FROM="backup@gentoo.org" # Puedes poner cualquier dirección

TO=backupparaetc@gmail.com # Dirección de correo

USUARIO="backupparaetc" # Nombre de usuario

ASUNTO="backup <nombredelhost> $FECHA" # Texto que llevará el asunto del mensaje

MENSAJE="backup del fichero $FICHERO del día $FECHA" # Texto del mensaje

SMTP="smtp.gmail.com" # Servidor smtp de gmail

PASS="contraseñabackup"

FICHERO=/backup/$FECHA.Backup.tar.gz # Fichero que se genera

FICHERO2=/backup/$FECHA.Backup.tar.gz_ # Fichero al que se renombrará para que gmail no de problemas

tar cvz -T /etc/scripts/backup/PathBackup.txt -f $FICHERO # Proceso de compresión

mv $FICHERO $FICHERO2 # Renombramos el fichero

echo "Se ha creado el fichero --> $FICHERO_"

# Mandamos el fichero creado por correo a la cuenta de gmail

sendEmail -f $FROM -t $TO -u $ASUNTO -m $MENSAJE -s $SMTP -xu $USUARIO -xp $PASS -a $FICHERO2 -o tls=yes
```

Como veis el fichero que mando a gmail tiene la extensión cambiada para que gmail no lo detecte como comprimido y no lo examine, porque me daba problemas. Al principio funcionaba pero al cabo de unos meses me di cuenta que no llegaban los correos y vi que no dejaba mandar los archivos comprimidos por lo que simplemente los renombré y arreglado.

También tenéis que poner una contraseña sin espacios ya que me daba problemas al autentificarme de esa manera y no conseguí arreglarlo.

Al scritp sólo le falta añadirlo al cron y arreglado.

Es un script muy simplón pero que hace su papel y sin necesidad de tener instalado un servidor de correo.

Espero que a alguien le sirva y si tenéis alguna pregunta, ya sabéis.

----------

## upszot

Theasker  muy bueno el script y bien documentado   :Very Happy: 

ya lo voy a poner en practica... no conocia ese programa... esta piola...

saludos

----------

